# Project financing program



## 6al8ral1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I have alternative and private lenders who will provide loans to investors/borrowers who need funding for projects at 3% per annum. Contact Email: [email protected]


----------



## Glaudelin (4 mo ago)

How can I contact you in addition to mail?


----------



## arthyols (Aug 19, 2021)

On what terms will the loan be granted? As far as I know, projects are often approved depending on some criteria or requirements. I think that it would be more convenient for most of those who wish if you shared them in advance in the appropriate document. I have some business ideas. I want to create my own company to have a stable income. My wife and I want to accumulate wealth for our children, so we even turned to https://www.mcgeewm.com/wealth-management-portland-financial-advisor. I hope for your assistance and an answer to my request.


----------

